# Number of legal lines



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Found this on the DNR website.
http://www.eregulations.com/michigan/fishing/lawful-methods/

Hook-and-Line Fishing: Fish taken must be hooked in the mouth. Fish not hooked in the mouth must be returned to the water immediately. No more than 3 lines per person (including tip-ups) nor more than 6 hooks or lures may be used. 
Is this correct? Or is it still just two lines?
I haven't fished in a few years, just want to make sure.
Thanks.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup, it's right.. We get 3 lines.


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks for the quick response


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Anish said:


> Yup, it's right.. We get 3 lines.


And I still use one or two 99% of the time, and often outfish guys using 5.... :lol:


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I can only fish one line at a time efficiently! I am not coordinated enough to do two lines. I lose more fish trying to do two. I can do one in hand and two tip-ups however!


Old Fred


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

I use 1 and 2 tip ups


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Is a spear considered a line?


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd imagine so


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

perchpile88 said:


> Is a spear considered a line?


NO.

But if you have a decoy with a hook, that does. A decoy with no hook is NOT considered a line (such as zip tie, safety pin....)


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> NO.
> 
> But if you have a decoy with a hook, that does. A decoy with no hook is NOT considered a line (such as zip tie, safety pin....)



Mike is right!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

And there is no limit on hooks if you are targeting smelt.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

MontcalmCounty said:


> I use 1 and 2 tip ups


I'm a fan of one for jigging, one dead stick and one tip-up.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

swampbuck said:


> And there is no limit on hooks if you are targeting smelt.


On _*ONE *_Line.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> On _*ONE *_Line.


Thank you Robert for clearing that up, I would have been embarrassed trying to explain to the CO my interpretation of that rule as I was winding up my 20 some odd Schooleys! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Burksee said:


> Thank you Robert for clearing that up, I would have been embarrassed trying to explain to the CO my interpretation of that rule as I was winding up my 20 some odd Schooleys! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

AWESOME!!!!!!

Soooooo lmao !


----------

